# colonoscopy prep... can I go to work on "D-day"?



## 20179 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi all, I hope you guys can answer this for me. I have the Half-lytely kit, and have to take the tablets at noon, and start the liquid at 6pm. The problem is, I work a job where taking a day off is a difficulty. I had to take a day for the procedeure, so getting off work for D-day proved impossible. My shift ends at 6, right when I start the liquid portion of the kit.







Will I (and potentially my co-workers by proximity) be miserable? Or will the worst of it hold off until the evening when I am safely home?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Do you work a job where you can get up and go to the bathroom as often as you need?I would tell the boss that since I can't have a half day off I have to start this (can you come in really really early that day and leave early, or work all those hours in this week but add a couple of hours to other days? I know some places you can't do that.) while I am at work. I don't know how bad it would be but people need to know I may be running to the bathroom a lot more than usual and I hope this doesn't disrupt the work day.The worst of it should be after you start the liquid, but depending on which pills they are giving you, you may have some need for bathroom breaks while at work.If they are asses about time off for medical stuff, they have to put up with the consequences.K.


----------



## 20179 (Aug 19, 2006)

Kathleen, Thank you so much for your advice. When I arrived to work this morning (D-day), I warned my manager that I most likely would be needing to run to the restroom at some point. This is an important thing to mention: I am a massage therapist, and it's not like a massage therapist can just leave the treatment room casually any time they feel like it. Sure enough, at 4pm, the stuff hit full force. Thankfully, I managed to make it through my client's treatment in the nick of time. I don't know if I'm alone in this, but it not only gave me terribe diarrhea but vomiting as well. Needless to say, I was miserable and promptly sent home. Unfortunately, it took me three attempts to get out the door of the spa before I got a long enough break in the "activity" caused by the half-lytely to manage to make it to the car. Guess "I told you so" dosen't begin to sum up what I wanted to say to my employers, but I've survived. Now it's time for the drinking part of the program, so I must go. Thank you for your support, it made me feel strong enough to face my job and get through the workday. You've been a serious blessing!


----------

